

In short the US has no clue where Snowden is. - ForFreedom

With all their PRISM tech the US cannot find Snowden which is clear from the Bolivian incident.
======
nishithleo
India has rejected NSA leaker Edward Snowden's request for political asylum,
the External Affairs Ministry said Tuesday. [http://www.wral.com/india-turns-
down-nsa-leaker-s-asylum-req...](http://www.wral.com/india-turns-down-nsa-
leaker-s-asylum-request/12618307/)

~~~
007emma007
It looks as if he is on the run for shelter now-a-days and there's not a
single country thinks he has done a great job keeping with interest to
business in the US

~~~
nishithleo
Thats what the whole thing is about but i think he will get a shelter

------
dotcoma
Let's hope it stays that way.

